# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Acai berry - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, chciałam zapytać o wasze opinie na temat preparatów z wyciągiem z jagody acai.
Na onecie znalazłam artykuł o tych jagodach i ich wykorzystaniu w odchudzaniu - podobno jest to skuteczne.
Konkretnie chodzi mi o produkty takie jak slimette i acaiberry select.
na stronie www.acaiberry.com.pl jest kilka tych produktów z wyciągiem z acai, z tego co się zorientowałam 
w sieci to mają wszystkie najpopularniejsze, który byście polecili bo sama nie wiem na co się zdecydować ?

----------


## bluro22

promują same tabsy a produktów jest sporo  :Smile: 
najlepsze są chyba soki (najmniej przetworzone)

----------


## Tartek

Ogólnie trzeba uważać żeby nie przepłacić za te rzeczy, są po 20-30 zł w aptece.

----------

